# slide swap



## louie5159 (Jul 16, 2018)

hello does any one know if you can put a s&w sd40ve slide and barrel onto a s&w sd9ve frame ??????????????


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure but, 
1.- will the .40s&w (10 mm) magazines fit? 2.- will the extracter and ejectors work reliably?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

The SD40VE can often be bought new for under $250. That would probably be not far from the price to convert a 9mm model, so just by one new or used. Also, as many know, I'm not at all a fan of 40 caliber. Many LEOs have been trading them in for 9mm so there's a lot of cheap ones out there, some better than the sd40ve for less money as police trade-ins. Or,just keep your 9mm model. I see little advantage to moving to 40 S&W except for additional muzzle flip accompanied with faster wearing out of the handgun.

With modern bullet technology, I see little discernible difference with regards to interior ballistics. Also, 9mm ammo is less expensive to purchase which means you might practice more often, and it's also more fun at the range or plinking. If you want an inexpensive gun to shoot pumpkin ball size bullets, look at a Heritage Rough Rider, made in the USA, in 45 Colt. Now there's a fun plinker in big bore. Teddy Roosevelt carried something similar in the charge up San Juan Hill. They sell new for around $150. They work fine on two-legged intruders, too. When that bore is pointed at you, it looks big enough to drive a Volkswagen down.


----------

